

The Top 100 Things I'd Do If I Ever Became An Evil Overlord - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.eviloverlord.com/lists/overlord.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I was sure this must have been submitted before, but I couldn't find it. Maybe
it's regarded as off-topic, but I thought there were lessons here to learn for
all hackers.

